#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Antidepressivum (Mirtazapin) absetzen >

## Karma

Hallöchen, 
ich nehme seit 2002 Antidepressiva (habe die verschiedensten Sorten ausprobiert)
seit ca 2 Jahren nehme ich Mirtazapin, anfangs 45mg, mit der Zeit hat es sich ergeben, dass ich irgendwann nur noch 30mg genommen habe (hatte in der Zeit keine wesentliche Veränderung trotz der 15mg Unterschied bemerkt). Nun möchte ich das AD aber ganz absetzen, am besten gestern als heute. Habe zwar keine Nebenwirkungen oder dergleichen, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich es nicht mehr "brauche". 
Ich weiß, dass das Absetzen eigentlich in ärztlicher Begleitung geschehen muss. Bin im Mai umgezogen und habe in meinem neuen Wohnort noch keine ärtzliche Anbindung (die Medis hab ich mir immer von meiner früheren Hausärztin verschreiben lassen, die aber nun ca 80km von mir entfernt wohnt). Dummerweise hat nun auch gerade mein Studium begonnen, sodass ich es zeitlich schlichtweg nicht schaffen würde, 1-2mal pro Woche zum Neurologen zu gehen.  :Sad: 
Möchte es nun aber alleine absetzen, habe auch schon von einem 5-Stufen Plan gelesen, der mir sehr sinnvoll erscheint, sich für mein Empfinden aber doch sehr in die Länge zieht. 
Hat vllt jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Absetzen von Antidepressiva im Allgemeinen oder vllt praktischerweise im Speziellen mit dem Wirkstoff Mirtazapin (zB Remergil)??
Man liest ja so einiges im Internet, einige beschreiben übelste Absetzsymptome und sowas möchte ich eigentlich nicht haben.
Hat jemand vielleicht einen Rat?
Hatte ,wie gesagt, auch keine Probleme von 45mg auf 30mg runterzukommen.... vllt kann ich das als Zeichen sehen, dass es auch von 30mg auf 15mg und dann auf 0mg so läuft? 
Seit ca nem halben Jahr habe ich überhaupt keine depressive Symptomatik mehr, was größtenteils wohl auch an meinen veränderten Lebensumständen liegen mag. Hatte das Mirtazapin damals aufgrund einer Posttraumatischen Belastungsstörung verschrieben bekommen (in einer Klinik) und damit ich mal "runterkomme" (Depris äußerten sich nicht in lethargischen Dahinvegetieren, sondern eher in pausenlosem Produktivitätsdrang mit maximal 3 Stunden Schlaf pro Nacht und anschließendem physischen und psychischen Kollaps). 
Das ist nun aber alles nicht mehr so, ich habe in einer Traumatherapie all das aufgearbeitet, was mir wichtig war, und nun will ich irgendwie auch die lästigen Medis aus Geist und Seele verbannen.  :Smiley:  
LG,
Karma

----------


## Muschel

Hi Karma,  
ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle in Deinem neuen Wohnort schnellstmöglich einen Arzt suchen und dann nach seinen Angaben das AD ausschleichen bis Du es ganz abgesetzt hast.  
Von Anleitungen aus dem Internet von anderen Mitbetroffenen rate ich ab, denn jeder Mensch reagiert anders und somit kann man leider nicht pauschal sagen, nimm es so und so für XY-Tage, dann so und dann nochmal so.  
Sowas sollte nur unter ärztlicher Anleitung geschehen! 
LG und viel Erfolg, Andrea

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Karma, 
es ist doch aber sowie so ganz gut, wenn Du Dich ganz in Ruhe nach einem Dir genehmen Arzt an Deinem neuen Wohnort umschaust. Wenn mal was sein sollte, brauchst Du nicht erst dann das Suchen anfangen. 
Ich würde mich auch nicht darauf verlassen, dass nur weil die bisherige Dosisreduzierung problemlos war, dies auch für die weitere Reduzierung so bleibt. (Wünsche ich Dir aber natürlich).
Du hast bis jetzt schon viel geschafft. Gefährde das besser nicht Durch Ungeduld oder Alleingänge. Also schön langsam in ärztlicher Begleitung ausschleichen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Karma

Huhu, 
danke für eure schnellen Antworten.  :Smiley:  
Ja, ich weiß ja im Prinzip auch, dass es unter ärztlicher Aufsicht der beste Weg ist. Würde das auch jedem Menschen raten, weil es eben am vernünftigsten ist. Ich stelle mir halt nur die Frage, was es mir im Endeffekt bringt, das mit ärztlicher Begleitung zu machen. Ich würde da ja dann 1-2 mal die Woche auflaufen und dem erzählen, wie es mir geht und ob ich Absetzsymptome habe etc pp. Falls die Absetzsymptome zu schlimm sind, würde ich wieder hochdosiert werden, was ich ja auch machen würde, wenn ich es nicht mehr aushalte. Hmm... schwierig.
Bin eigentlich nicht so unvernünftig, aber bei mir ist das momentan echt ein schlichtes Zeitproblem.  :Sad: 
Natürlich kann man bei solchen Sachen nicht pauschalisieren und wenn ich andere Menschen befrage, wie sie das Runterdosieren von AD empfunden haben, dann ist das auch nur ihre Sicht und ihr Empfinden der Wirklichkeit. Ich würde nur gerne wissen, wie andere das ganze empfunden haben, ob sie "Entzugserscheinungen" hatten und wie sie damit umgegangen sind. Denke, das würde mir schon ungemein helfen. Ganz wichtig ist für mich auch, dass sich die Absetzsymptome - falls denn welche auftreten würden - wieder legen, wenn ich wieder hochdosiere. Um solche Dinge zu wissen, denke ich nicht, dass es sooo notwendig ist, einen Arzt zu konsultieren, da die Ärzte sowas am eigenen Leibe wohl kaum oder wenn, dann nur in seltenen Fällen, selbst durchlebt haben.
Wisst ihr, was ich meine? Ist irgendwie schwer zu erklären.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
Hmm... also, ich hatte bisher auch bei anderen AD keine Probleme mit dem ausschleichen, und auch generell nie unangenehme Nebenwirkungen, die sonst so in den Packungsbeilagen immer aufgeführt sind. Habe vom Mirtazapin nicht einmal zugenommen, wie es die meisten tun. 
Habe auch oft Tage, da "vergesse" ich die Tablette schlichtweg. Am nächsten Tag merke ich zwar, dass es sich irgendwie "anders" anfühlt (hibbelig, Dröhnen im Kopf, schneller Wechsel zwischen Wärme und Kälte, Fiebergefühl), aber ich weiß dann ja, woher das kommt und kann dann demensprechend auch damit umgehen. Diese Symptome würden dann ja so oder so auftreten, unabhängig davon, ob ich es mit oder ohne ärtzliche Hilfe ausschleiche. 
Wenn ich eine Tablette, also 30mg, mal nicht eingenommen habe und dann o.g. Symptome zeige, dann müsste ich doch logischerweise auch damit rechnen können, dass es nicht ganz so schlimm wird, wenn ich es langsam und nicht so abrupt runterdosiere. Oder?  :Huh?:  
Wenn ich mir jetzt nen neuen Arzt suche, dann will der doch auch wieder alles mögliche von mir wissen, um überhaupt beurteilen zu können, ob das AD ausgeschlichen werden kann. Ich will mit der ganzen Sache endlich abschließen und mich nicht schon wieder auf einen neuen professionellen Kontakt einlassen.
Mein Leben fühlt sich zum ersten Mal "richtig" an und ich will einfach nicht wieder schlafende Hunde wecken. Hmm... 
Liebe Grüße und danke nochmal,
Karma

----------


## littledarksoul

Hallo Karma.   Seid deinem letzten Beitrag ist schon einige Zeit vergangen. Hast du das Medikament abgesetzt? Wenn ja wie ging es dir dabei? Oder hast du dir einen Arzt gesucht? Würde mich mal interessieren.  Ich denke mir, dass es dir so gut gegangen ist, kann ja auch an den Medis gelegen haben. Das du keine Symptome mehr gezeigt hast spricht doch eigentlich für das Medikament und wenn du keine Nebenwirkungen hattest warum dann einfach so absetzen :Huh?: ?  Habe meine AD nie ganz abgesetzt nehme immer noch welche, meine mussten aber umgestellt werden, dass heisst von dem anderen langsam weniger und vom dem nächsten immer ein bisl dazu. In dieser Zeit ging es mir gar nicht gut. Bis das neuste Medikament richtig angeschlagen hat ist eine Zeit vergangen.   Naja das sind so meine Erfahrungen….   Achso ich würde vorsichtshalber dein Blut untersuchen lassen, wenn du es selbst abgesetzt hast. Das kann ja auch ein normaler Hausarzt denke ich. Nur um sicher zu sein das dein Körper das auch so mit gemacht hat….  Lg littledarksoul

----------


## spokes

nach 4Monaten bei 15mg musste ich nun auch von jetzt auf gleich absetzen (mit dem Doc abgesprochen, wegen Nebenwirkungen).  
Schlafmenge: 0h, denke mal in der 2. Nacht werde ich etwas schlafen. 
Aber: ich fühle mich irgendwie nicht mehr so angespannt, sondern innerlich ruhiger  :Huh?:  
Mal gucken, was der Doc am Freitag sagt, wie es weiter gehen soll.

----------


## supergreg

Hallo, 
ich habe ein paar Monate lang Mirtazapin 15mg genommen wegen Schlafstörungen. Da sich in der Zwischenzeit eine andere Diagnose herausgestellt hat (Borreliose), habe ich den Arzt gewechselt und wollte das Mirtazapin absetzen. Der neue Arzt sagte, ich solle es einfach weglassen. 
Vorsichtshalber habe ich es ein paar Tage "ausgeschlichen", bzw. ich habe nur noch die halbe Menge genommen (die Tabletten sind teilbar) und jetzt habe ich es ganz weggelassen. 
Vorher hat mich das Medikament ziemlich ruckartig in den Schlaf befördert, und nun habe ich grosse Einschlafprobleme (die ich vorher noch nie hatte). Ich bin nervös, unruhig, wälze mich hin und her und bin im Grunde topfit. Und zwar genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo mich sonst das Mirtazapin ausgeknockt hat. 
Jetzt meine Frage: Wie lange und in welchen Schritten sollte man das Zeug am besten ausschleichen? Wie gesagt, ich habe "nur" 15mg genommen und zwar ca. 1/2 Jahr lang. 
danke im Voraus!

----------


## Micha_

Hallo.Bin durch google auf dieses Forum gestoßen, da ich auch vorhatte Mirtazapin abzusetzen. (Ich nehme die Tabletten 1,5 Jahre). Doch eigene Versuche sind bisher immer gescheitert. Habe alleine über etwa 3 Monate bis etwa 1/4 einer Tablette reduziert ohne Probleme. Schlafen konnte ich trotzdem gut. Versuche, ganz auf die Tablette zu verzichten endeten immer in Nervosität und Ängsten und auch Übelkeit (Schwindel), was sehr anstrengen tagsüber ist. Hätte nicht erwartet, dass das ein Problem werden könnte.  Gibt es hier überhaupt jemanden, der ganz von Mirtazapin weggekommen ist?
Mich würde es nämlich nicht wundern, wenn sich ein Pharmakonzern garnicht darum kümmert, ob man diese Tabletten unproblematisch absetzen kann. Immerhin verdient er daran, dass man immer welche braucht.
Die Tabletten haben mir durch stressige Zeiten wunderbar geholfen, aber mein Ziel und das vieler anderer ist es, denke ich, frei von Medikamenten durchs Leben gehen zu können. 
MFG 
Micha

----------


## spokes

Mirtazapin habe ich komplett und ganz abrupt abgesetzt. Es waren so 2 Wochen mit Nervosität, Kreislaufachterbahn und massive Schlafstörungen.  
Ich würde es mit dem Doc absprechen, wie du die am besten absetzt.

----------


## supergreg

Ich habe es nach dem oben beschriebenen Vorgang nie wieder eingenommen. Also Absetzung/Ausschleichung erfolgreich  :Smiley:

----------


## 747er

Ich nehme seit letztem November Mirtazapin 30mg, jeweils abends. Bekomme habe ich es wegen leichten Depressionen und Schlafstörungen.  Begünstigt wurden die Depris dadurch, dass ich hier, wo ich seit ca 2 Jahren wohne, nur meine Freundin hatte/habe, wir damals extrem Stress miteinander hatten. Zudem war und bin ich immer noch mit meinem Job unzufrieden, hab aber mittlerweile innerlich damit abgeschlossen, so dass ich ihn jetzt echt nur noch als Übergangslösung betrachte. Das hatte ich damals aber nicht. Einen Ausgleich hatte ich auch nicht, ging zwar ab und zu in ein Fitness Studio, war dort aber von einigen Leuten ziemlich genervt, und ging dann nicht mehr. Mehrere Versuche, in Vereinen Sport zu treiben, scheiterten an meinen blöden Dienstzeiten (Schicht). Und wahrscheinlich gab mir die dunkle Jahreszeit dann noch den Rest.  Der eigentliche Grund, warum ich jetzt drüber nachdenke, es wieder abzusetzen, ist, dass ich gerne Tauchen lernen möchte. Ich habe eine kleine Tauchschule hier in der Nähe gefunden, wo ich nacher auch selber mithelfen könnte, die auch jedes Jahr eine Reise ans rote Meer organisieren. Sehr nette Leute, und ich würde es echt so super gerne machen.  Allerdings steht dem ganzen eine Tauglichkeitsuntersuchung im Weg, und es gibt klare Kontraindikationen fürs Tauchen. Eine davon ist die Einnahme von Antidepressiva..  Ich muss jetzt mit einem Tauchmediziner reden, und vielleicht macht er eine Ausnahme, da ich nur leicht depressiv war, da viele meiner Probleme mit einem tollen Hobby und anderen Leuten vielleicht gar nicht so extrem geworden wären, und Suizidal war ich auch nie. Aber was wenn nicht? Dann bleibt echt nur absetzen..  Andererseits gehts mir damit eigentlich gut, ich habe keine Nebenwirkungen, ausser vielleicht ein paar kg mehr.. Anfangs konnte, bzw musste ich damit 15 Stunden schlafen, vorher war mit mir nichts anzufangen. Aber auch das ist vorbei. Ich kann damit gut einschlafen, und bin morgens aber auch wieder fit. Ich bin weder lethargisch, noch risikofreudig dadurch geworden. Es hängt also alles davon ab, wie strikt sich der Doc an die Vorgaben hält...  Aber wenn ich es absetzen würde, wie geht sowas vonstatten? Ich hab wahrscheinlich auch nicht die Zeit, 2 mal in der Woche zum Doc zu gehen. Und wie verträgt sich sowas mit dem Schichtdienst, wo ich eh schon Probleme mit dem jeweiligen Rhythmuswechsel habe.  Und irgendwie bleibt halt doch auch die Sorge, ob ich dann nicht doch wieder in ein Loch falle, wenn wieder was schief läuft...

----------


## RonWood

Hallo, 
ich habe Mirtabene nur 6 Wochen (1. Woche 15mg, dann 30mg) genommen. Da die Tabletten nicht wirklich genützt und ich ständig Blähungen hatte, haben habe ich beschlossen die Tabletten wieder abzusetzen. Meine Norologin meinte, daß sollte promlemlos funktionieren von heute auf morgen ohne Tabletten. Ich habe vorsichtshalber noch 4 Tage 15mg genommen, dann nichts mehr. Heute 6 Tage ohne Mirtabene habe ich glaube ich einen Rebound bekommen. Durchfall, Übelkeit, Angst, Unruhe. Was soll ich nun machen? Kann nach nur 6 Wochen Einnahme von Mirtabene ein Rebound entstehen oder sind das meine "alten" Panikattaken? 
Bitte um Hilfe, Ron

----------


## spokes

das sind die alten Panikattacken. Wieso hat die Neurologin kein neues AD verschrieben?

----------


## Fliegenfänger

Das ist ein hochinteressanter Thread zumal ich auch persönliche Erfahrung mit AD habe, allerdings zwei SSRIs. Während eines Krankenhausaufenthalts in der Inneren Medizin habe ich mal ein Erstatzpräparat verschrieben bekommen und das war, wenn ich mich richtig erinere, Mirtazapin. Allerdings wurde das Medi wohl in einer relativ niedrigen Dosis verschrieben, da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt eingentlich auf 40 mg Paroxetin eingestellt war. Jetzt ist Mirtazapin eigentlich ein tri- und tetrazyklisches AD, welches die Domamin- und Noradrenalin im Hirn erhöhen soll. Für dieses AD gilt das gleiche, wie für mein SSRI, es sollte nur langsam ausgeschlichen werden. Mirtazapin - Vorsichtsmaßnahmen, Warnhinweise - Wirkstoff Es hat aber einen anderen Wirkungsmchanismus als mein SSRI, bei dem die Wiederaufnahme von Serotonin unterbunden durch die Zellen unterbunden werden soll, sodass dem Gehirn mehr bon disesem Botenstoff zur Verfügung steht. Durch die Absetzung meines eigentlilchen AD und die Vergabe einer anderen Wirkstoffgruppe habe ich mich während meines Krankenhausaufenthalts natürlich vergleichsweise elend gefühlt, nicht nur der organischen Erkrankung wegen, wegen der ich behandelt wurde. Mein Neurologe war ziemlich sauer auf die Kollegen von der Inneren Medizin des besagten Krankenhauses und er hat mir wieder mein SSRI verschrieben.

----------


## phips

hallo
ich habe eine frage zum absetzen von mirtazapin. meine freundin nimmt seit 9monaten mirtazapin 15mg und venlaflaxin 75mg und noch deanxit (gibts glaube ich in deutschland nicht). sie will unter ärztlicher aufsicht absetzen und hat jetzt zuerst das deanxit auf 1/2 tablette reduziert und mit übelkeit reagiert (2 1/2 wochen) jetzt will sie das mirtazapin absetzen und hat auch dieses um die hälfte reduziert und mimmt nun 7,5mg. ihr ist jetzt seit 2 wochen übel und schwindelig und sie fühlt sich niedergeschlagen und glaubt dass sie nichts schafft. meine frage nun, sind das normale absetzungserscheinungen die vergehen können oder kommt jetzt wieder ihre depression zurück? sie würde wirklich gerne wieder von den tabletten loskommen...bitte um hilfe/tipps/ratschläge.
vielen dank
liebe grüße
philbert

----------


## Eques

ich nehme seit ende letzten jahre mirtazapin 45mg, weil ich nachts im durchschnitt nur 1 stunde geschlafen hab, eigentlich sollte es dadurch besser werden aber wirklich besser ist es nicht geworden. ich habe auch 2 mal versucht das medikament mit zustimmung meiner ärztin abzusetzen, aber sobald ich 30 mg genommen habe, sind meine suizidgedanken wieder schlimmer geworden sogar so weit das ich aus der klinik abgehauen bin und ich von der polizeit gesucht werden musste ich mich trotzdem aber völlig dagegen gewährt habe. 
also haben wir beschlossen es wieder auf 45 mg hoch zu setzen, denn höher geht es leider nicht. 
auch wenn die nächte nich so lang für mich sind geht es mir tagsüber teilweise ganz ok gibt aber auch ausnahmen wo es mir sehr schlecht geht. 
aber da ich auch schon schlechte erfahrung hatte nehme ich das erstmal weiter um eine stabilität zu bekommen. das heißt aber nicht das es bei jedem so sein muss mit dem absetzen. jeder körper reagiert anders auf das ganze 
lg eques

----------


## Stevie780

Hallo, 
ich habe auch schon mehrfach versucht Mirtazapin abzusetzen.
Leider ohne Erfolg.
Ich nehme das jetzt seit 2008. 
Angefangen mit 30mg bis ich dann letztes Jahr im Februar auf der geschlossenen gelandet bin zur Krisenintervention.
Da haben mir die Ärzte dann die Dosis auf 45mg erhöht.
Bis heute nehme ich die noch, wobei die mitlerweile gar nicht mehr wirken.
Ich kann schlecht einschlafen, wache Nachts ständig auf, bin tagsüber schwer depressiv und habe Suizidgedanken.
Mein Hausarzt hat mir jetzt vorgeschlagen mich in stationäre Behandlung zu begeben um mich zuerst mal ne Weile beobachten zu lassen und dann ggf. auf ein neues Medikament einzustellen.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Wartezeit überbrücken.
Dazu hat er mir als Notfallmedikament Promethazin ( auch bekannt als Atosil ) verschrieben.
Vielleicht nehme ich das Mirtazapin einfach schon zu lange so das es deswegen nicht mehr wirkt.  
Lg Stevie

----------


## citybeat

Hey Leute !  
Denkt doch nicht so pessimistisch! Hatte starke Panikatacken und Schlafstörungen weshalb ich Mirtabene und Paroxetin verschrieben bekommen hab!zurzeit setze ich Mirtabene ab! 
Ich hab Mirtabene seit meinem 16 Lebensjahr genommen  damals 1 Jahr lang 45mg
Dann hab ich eine Therapie gegen Angststörungen gemacht!
Mit ungefähr 17 Jahren hab ich reduziert auf 30mg das hab ich bis 19 Jahre  genommen 
mit 19 Jahren reduzierte ich auf 15 mg das ungefähr 7 Monate,
dann von 15 mg auf 7,5 mg bis ca 20 1/2 Jahre,
dann von 7,5mg auf ca 3,75 mg also immer halbiert das hab ich bis vor 4 Wochen genommen ! 
Seit 4 wochen nehme ich kein Mirtabene mehr hab nur kopfschmerzen wobei ich denke das es vl das wetter ist
Schlafen kann ich wie mit Mirtabene nur das ich Morgens schön aus dem Bett komme und gleich fit bin für den tag  :Smiley:  ! 
Also Leute ihr seht ich werde im Sommer 22 somit hab ich es 5 1/2 Jahre genommen und man kann es absetzen! 
Hoffe ich konnte den/der ein oder anderen behilflich sein und mut verschaffen...!  
lg

----------

